# Back Dew Claws - Removal?



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

I need to decide whether or not to remove Shya's extra toes when she goes in for spaying in a few months. She has a dew claw on each of her back feet/legs. They are very floppy and not attached by bone.

I've checked the forum, and it seems most people regret having removal done because it was unnecessarily painful for the dog. I'm sure removal of a claw and bone is horrible for the animal, but is this the same for loosely attached claws?

Also, are back-feet dew claws prone to the same ripping and tearing as front ones? Since dogs don't use the back feet as much for digging or jumping up on things, I'm thinking they aren't as much a risk as the front ones. I'd rather keep them. Its easy to clip the nails once a week. But I don't want to have her rip them and then go back for surgery later on.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I most certainly would remove floppy rear dew claws and haven't heard of anyone regretting it. It's the front ones that you don't take off.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Rear dew claws (if they exist, they aren't the norm in GSDs though they do happen) are typically removed by breeders when the pups are a few days old. It is the front dew claws that are left on. Since the rears weren't removed as a pup, yes I would suggest having them removed when she is spayed.


----------



## tkarsjens (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a rescue who came with rear dewclaws and she was an escape artist. I had them removed because if they caught on something and tore she would have been a mess. She was a high energy dog and the recovery was still simple and relatively painless.

Tracie
www.atlaskennels.com


----------

